# Intel Wireless 2200BG doesnÃ‚Â´t work



## zuttel (Apr 7, 2010)

*Intel Wireless 2200BG doesnÂ´t work*

Hi All,

IÂ´m trying to install FreeBSD 8.0 on my old laptop Toshiba Tecra. But I donÂ´t get the inbuild wlan card to work (Intel Wireless 2200 BG). Regarding the release notes of 8.0 it should work. When I enter an ifconfig I canÂ´t see the card. Also when I switch off/on the module I donÂ´t see any messages in the log with dmesg.
Then I tried to install the card with ndiswrapper. But I havenÂ´t be able to convert the driver with ndisgen. Because I wasnÂ´t able to convert the .sys-file. Also when I removed the offending lines.

Has anybody a description how I can install the module ?

Regards,

zuttel


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2010)

No need for ndisgen, the card is supported by the iwi(4) driver.


----------



## zuttel (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi SirDice,

thank you for your advice. Now FreeBSD recognizes the module. But when I try to scan the air, with `ifconfig iwi0 scan`, I get the message back: 
	
	



```
ifconfig: unable to get scan results
```

Any idea ?

Regards,

zuttel


----------



## bschmidt (Apr 11, 2010)

Sticky


----------



## zuttel (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi bschmidt,

I wasnÂ´t able to configure the interface with ifconfig. I will try PC-BSD now.

Thanks,

zuttel


----------

